# Sparkle sparkle



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Seems like a blue/ something combo is the lure to have on the shotgun. A friend of mine made this one for me. (Top blue). He also made up a bunch more that are all for sale.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

.:thumbsup:


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Are these Morris Lures? If so, Nick makes a great line of heads and they are proven producers.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

samoajoe said:


> Are these Morris Lures? If so, Nick makes a great line of heads and they are proven producers.


sure are. a buddy here on island gets them made up in the colors he wants then distributes them skirted. 

my jethead isn't just a chrome head with mylar wraped around it. its clear resin with about 8oz of lead and mylar inside.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

if you look at my second picture, the blue one in the middle on the left tore up some fish recently. 

John Peeters took it out and slayed some fish!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good looking lure/lures. Seem to work great on Mahi and Wahoo. What about Blue Marlin?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

The smaller scooby doos are fish magnets. A little over 7" work well. They can be rigged from 7"to 9". I'll post pics and stats of them later.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, I really like the looks of that thing.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

They look awesome. Where can these be purchased, and what are the rates? I'd love to pick up one of those jet heads for Hoo, a d possibly a marlin lure or two


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Good looking lure/lures. Seem to work great on Mahi and Wahoo. What about Blue Marlin?


sho nuff.

https://www.facebook.com/morrislures/


----------

